# 1/24 scale brass D51 Japanese locomotive kit.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this online. Looks like a neat model, but guess it's only for display. Seems a shame.

D51 Kit


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

It sits on a set of stationary wheels and it says motion. 

Makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

When I saw the price, I was clawing my back pocket to dig out the credit card... then I read a bit more and realized it is TWELVE monthly payments of that price!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It could run on track easily enough..the wheels turn, it doesnt *have* to sit on rollers.. 
but as built, without modification, the track gauge of the model is probably...hmmmmm...(Scot heads over to google to look up the prototype gauge..) 

how about..45mm!  

being 1/24 scale, I assumed a standard gauge loco in 1/24 scale naturally wouldnt run on our 45mm track.. 
but the prototype was not standard gauge! 
It was 3' 6" gauge..which is 42" gauge. 
42" gauge in 1/24 scale is..45mm. 
Choosing 1/24 scale was certaintly intentional.. 

$1,380 total price.. 
out of my price range..but actually not bad, considering.. 

Scot


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, what are the rollers for then?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

So you can have it sit on your favorite "display space" and have the wheels turning. IIRC, some of the Fine Art Models display cases came with roller bases and power so the locomotive could have the drive wheels in motion.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Going by a comment on their forum, one builder has had trouble with the wheels falling off the axle spline. Glue being the chosen method of repair. 
Sound familiar? No D axles here! So not so sure if making it run on track will be all that easy. 
They have limited their potential market if they have not made its axles, wheels, bearings and suspension functional enough to be converted to a running model. 

Andrew


----------

